
The Orchard - hbosch
http://www.apple.com/the-orchard/
======
draw_down
What... the hell?

Edit: oh, marketing & comms jobs. Well, okay.

~~~
protomyth
A friend sent me the text but removed the Apple line. I was wondering what the
heck cult had sent it to him. If it wasn't Apple, I would expect hitting apply
puts you on a watch list.

~~~
draw_down
Sure, people are always on about Apple and what a cult it is. The phrase
"like-minded people" give me the heebie-jeebies no matter what context it's
used in, though.

------
Artemis2
Since the page is not available anymore:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/05/apple-creates-orchard-
up...](http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/05/apple-creates-orchard-upcoming-
marketing-talent/)

------
coderzach
They should probably have added an @2x version of the image, the text looks
super blurry on high dpi displays. I'm surprised apple wouldn't have an
automatic build process for generating multiple resolution versions of all
images.

~~~
dev1n
Failure to do stuff like that is probably why they're looking to hire for
marketing / comms positions.

------
reimertz
Interesting, the site is now redirecting to apple.com. I hope someone didn't
get in trouble for this.

Btw, did anyone take a screenshot of the page?

------
dogma1138
Why is this an image?

------
reimertz
very surprising apple would do anything like this.

------
khoury
Hurr burrr I'm angry and this is not good

------
davexunit
Yuck.

------
alistoriv
Is Apple shilling on HN? I don't see much of a point in posting this.

